# [FS] 2x 80gb VelociRaptors



## WhiteFireDragon

I got 4 of these from a friend that spot me until after new years, so I'm keeping two and selling two bran new ones. The model is WD800HLFS 80gb version, NOT the 74gb VR's. These have the newer ice pack, which are removable and backplane compatible. They scale incredibly well in RAID, nearly doubling the read transfer rate. Here's a LINK to the thread on results I got for the two VR's I used. Pic was taken before and after the VR's were taken out to abide by forum rules. I also have a used 74gb regular raptor to sell.

*$120 shipped each* for the VR, and *$55 shipped* for the other raptor. I will also ship international, but buyer pays shipping in this case.



















*sorry, no pics for the 74gb raptor because it's currently inside my desktop*


----------



## bubblescivic

dude you should run 4x80gb in RAID 0, that would be hella fast!


----------



## ETSA

Could get a new one for 20 bucks more...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136033


----------



## diduknowthat

ETSA said:


> Could get a new one for 20 bucks more...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136033



That's not the same hard drive. The linked one is an old raptor while the one he's trying to sell is the newer velociraptors.


----------



## funkysnair

interested in the 74gig older raptor...

would you post to uk?

i already have one and would like to go raid


----------



## ETSA

oops


----------



## vroom_skies

I'm interested for one. If you don't mind waiting a few days.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

funkysnair said:


> interested in the 74gig older raptor...
> 
> would you post to uk?
> 
> i already have one and would like to go raid


yes, i'll ship to UK. i just checked and cheapest international is by USPS, $14. two other people PM me about this raptor, but as of now it's still up for grabs until payment.



vroom_skies said:


> I'm interested for one. If you don't mind waiting a few days.


yeah sure, i still have the VR's left. PM me once you decide.


----------



## scooter

Ohhhhh nice drives!!

free bump up


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

$110 shipped for the VR's


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

sold, but i also have the two i tested that i could sell also


----------



## funkysnair

sorry i didnt get back to you dude...

i bought asus rampage mobo off mep916 for £140 so ive wiped all my spare cash out to buy one of em raptors off you!

i do appologise-i forgot all about it until i noticed this thread


----------

